# Lamparas UV de alta frecuencia de bajo costo



## anajesusa (Ene 29, 2011)

En el hilo de charla sobre los extremófilos salió el tema de radiar a los bichos con luz ultravioleta y el buen Fogonazo tiró un dato muy importante, al menos para mi, sobre la recuperación de bulbos de cuarzo emisores de UV de onda corta, si no lo saben, estos rayos son sumamente peligrosos y nocivos para la salud, capaces de hacer quemaduras importantes, ceguera y hasta cáncer de piel, por lo que se recomienda a quienes intenten hacer algo de esto extremen las medidas de seguridad.
Estos rayos se usan para desinfección de material blando como plástico por ejemplo, son bactericidas, también se los usa en acuarios para desinfectar el agua y como lamparas insecticidas y en electrónica para los PCB. Otra particularidad muy interesante de ellos es el hacer fluorescer a minerales 





A la luz del dia




Al UV corto
Los tubos estos de cuarzo se pueden obtener de las antiguas luces blancas de alumbrado público, actualmente ya hay pocas puesto que se han sustituido por las de sodio (luz amarillo naranja) sin embargo son todavía frecuentes y se consiguen fácilmente.
Me he ido hasta la cooperativa eléctrica local y me me han regalado varias de ellas quemadas, tienen este aspecto:




Las dos de los costados son el tipo que buscamos, la central transparente es de sodio, la he puesto para que se distinga el tubo central que es diferente a los que buscamos, para saber si son miramos por debajo de la cobertura blanca y vemos algo asi:




Se puede romper de un martillazo la cobertura y sacar el tubo, pero como soy el rey de los juntamugres lo corté con el diamante y el dremel




Y guardé el vidrio con el fósforo




Aquí puede verse el tubo de cuarzo a la izquierda y la cobertura




Bien ahora como alimentamos ese tubito, lo hice de varias formas, pero las mas recomendables son estas, si se va a usar para ver minerales o fluorescencia de distintos fósforos lo mas práctico es desarmar una lampara de bajo consumo quemada (casi siempre se frita el tubo) y puentear los lugares donde va conectado cada tubo de bajo consumo




De esta forma conseguimos que prenda perfectamente:
Esta imagen muestra el tubo encendido y polvo de la cobertura blanca que tenía la lámpara,
toma un hermoso color rosa




Acordarse que son nocivos los rayos no andar mirando la luz 
Otra forma de obtener gran potencia de UV para los PCB o usar como germicida es alimentarla con un balastro, este me lo conseguí en el desguace




La he probado y enciende muy bien con un muy alto consumo, si no se dispone del balastro se puede usar una estufa a cuarzo y colocar en serie el tubo, o algún artefacto que consuma bastante, una plancha eléctrica etc.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 29, 2011)

buen post ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡

así es mas fácil encontrar la info ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 29, 2011)

Pregunto: esto sirve como germicida?
Digo, en un recinto cerrado, con un tubo de vidrio circulando agua, serviría para algo?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 29, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Pregunto: esto sirve como germicida?
> Digo, en un recinto cerrado, con un tubo de vidrio circulando agua, serviría para algo?



No seas "Apurero", dale algo tiempo al sodomizadór de bacterias.

En un par de días, te dirá: si mueren, como mueren, cuan rápido mueren, nivel de sufrimiento y últimas palabras de las bacterias antes de morir.
Y con algo mas de tiempo publicará el testamento y la última voluntad de las bacterias.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 29, 2011)

Qué desilusión, yo solo esperaba un "Si"
Willson (el vil anajesusa) es mi némesis en el sector científico (aparte de arruina planes), y vos (Señor de los lanzallamas), en el sector práctico, debo reprimir mi ansiedad.....

Creo que lo mejor para mi salud mental, va a ser, masticar lana uppppppps quise decir masticar sardinas, y jugar con la lana.

PD: impresionante tu laburo Willson.


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 29, 2011)

Ya veo estoy adquiriendo mala fama en este foro  esa es la idea don gato, hacer un recinto y ponerlas a tomar color a las malditas je je.
He colgado tambien en mi blog este documento con algunos retoques
http://anajesusa.wordpress.com/2011/01/29/lmparas-uv-de-onda-corta-de-bajo-costo/#comment-238
Gracias Fogonazo por el dato, también de parte de cientificosaficionados donde he dejado el link a mi blog.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 29, 2011)

Na, mi idea era para un filtro de agua para pecera, externo por supuesto, y cerrado, unos minutos de recirculación y listo.
Pero como nadie me contesta, ni me da datos, me veré forzado a ........ luego lo pienso


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 29, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Na, mi idea era para un filtro de agua para pecera, externo por supuesto, y cerrado, unos minutos de recirculación y listo.
> Pero como nadie me contesta, ni me da datos, me veré forzado a ........ luego lo pienso



Bueno eso lo que quiere hacer el monarca también, puso un enlace del Dr pez en algún lado sobre el tema


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 29, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Na, mi idea era para un filtro de agua para pecera, externo por supuesto, y cerrado, unos minutos de recirculación y listo.
> Pero como nadie me contesta, ni me da datos, me veré forzado a ........ luego lo pienso



esa era mi idea gato malo ,lo del filtro


----------



## sjuan (Ene 29, 2011)

anajesusa dijo:


> Me he ido hasta la cooperativa eléctrica local y me me han regalado varias de ellas quemadas, tienen este aspecto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 29, 2011)

sjuan, como habrás visto, tienen dos bulbos, uno grande que tiene el "fósforo" pegado y el otro de cuarzo interno, puede que el vacío de bulbo grande este deteriorado, o el componente resistivo que sirve para cebar el tubo de UV este frito, según me dijo el que me las dió que estaban agotadas...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 29, 2011)

anajesusa dijo:


> sjuan, como habrás visto, tienen dos bulbos, uno grande que tiene el "fósforo" pegado y el otro de cuarzo interno, puede que el vacío de bulbo grande este deteriorado, o el componente resistivo que sirve para cebar el tubo de UV este frito, según me dijo el que me las dió que estaban agotadas...



Las lámparas comunes NO mezcladoras no tienen vacío, incluso pueden llegar a tener algo de presión.
Sí son lámparas mezcladoras cambia la cosa, estas al poseer filamento llevan bastante vacío, gas inerte y algún agente alogenante.

Las lámparas se reemplazan porque no encienden con la tensión nominal, porque no mantienen el arco, se apagan y por el sistema de seguridad térmica que poseen no vuelven a encender hasta que se enfrían.
Las mezcladoras además se reemplazan porque se les corta el filamento.

Se consideran agotadas para su huso habitual, lo que no quita que se puedan continuar empleando en funciones NO habituales.

Dentro de la ampolla no hay nada que se pueda quemar, a lo sumo se metaliza el interior por la vaporización del metal de los electrodos de trabajo.


----------



## sjuan (Ene 29, 2011)

a wueno, pero otro nombre de esas lamparas cual seria?


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 30, 2011)

De las dos que abrí había una que seguro tenía vacío porque cuando corté con el dremel el cañito del culote implosionó, la otra que abrí no hizo ninguna manifestación . 
Uno de los tubos de cuarzo parecía haber tenido algún filamento dentro, puede ser? donde esta el filamento de las mezcladoras? ahí mismo o en el otro bulbo?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 30, 2011)

Las que son mezcladoras tienen vacío y algo de gas inerte con un "Toque" de iodo o bromo, ya que llevan dentro un filamento idéntico a una lámpara incandescente común.

El filamento trabaja como balasto limitando la corriente de arco de la ampolla de vapor de mercurio.
Y se llaman mezcladoras, justamente porque combinan la luz proveniente del filamento con la del arco.

La caída de tensión de alimentación es sobre el filamento, el arco se supone que no tiene caída de tensión, la luz que genera la ampolla de vapor de mercurio se puede considerar un sub-producto "Gratuito" de una lámpara de filamento.

Las que NO son mezcladoras, no llevan filamento y la corriente de arco se limita con la inductancia del balasto, al no poseer filamento, no necesitan vacío y para ayudar en disipar el calor que genera la ampolla de vapor de mercurio, no es raro que se las presurice.


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 30, 2011)

Muy clarita la explicación fogonazo, muchas gracias.
Voy a poner unas fotos que saqué de unos fósforos de la pantalla de un TV a color, es un cartín pintado con una mezcla de ellos con plasticola




Asi se ve a la luz blanca (gris)




Esta con UVA de led




Esta con luz UV de onda corta de los tubitos que son motivo de este hilo


----------



## asherar (Ene 30, 2011)

No es por corregir, pero "UV de onda corta" resulta confuso (suena a "onda corta" de radio). 
Creo que mejor decir "UV lejanos", o "UV duros", para indicar frec. más alta. 
Es sólo una idea.

El UV muy muy duro se absorbe en el aire, y es ionizante. 
Se lo llama VUV por "Vacuum UV" (UV de Vacío). 

Subtipos de UV (Subtypes)

Me gustó la idea de aprovechar los circuitos de lámparas de bajo consumo rotas. 
Tengo montones y nunca se me ocurrió qué hacer con ellas. 
Funcionarán también para reemplazar el balasto de tubos fluorescentes grandes ?
Marche una espada de Darth Vader !!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 30, 2011)

> Funcionarán también para reemplazar el balasto de tubos fluorescentes grandes ?


si funciona lo hago  muy a menudo ,para tubos de   20 wat  van asi tal cual estan,para tubos de 40 wat ay que subir el valor de un  capacitor,es el que queda conectado entre   cada una de  las puntas de   los dos filamentos ,
yo le  coloco otro  igual  en paralelo y  listo


----------



## asherar (Ene 30, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> yo le  coloco otro  igual  en paralelo y  listo



Es una "regia" solución.


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 30, 2011)

Hola, lo de la onda corta debe ser reminiscencias de mis 30 años de actividad como radioaficionado 
He probado varias veces eso de encender tubos grandes pero no alcanza a ionizar el gas y da una luz tenue, no se como irá lo que dice el monarca, deberían ser dos balastros iguales, digo marca y potencia?
Saludos


----------



## asherar (Ene 30, 2011)

Lo que pone en paralelo son 2 capacitores en un mismo balasto. 
Le baja la reactancia serie de salida. 
No es así "Su Saltarina Majestad" ?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 30, 2011)

son  todos casi iguales,reciclados de lamparas de bajo consumo genericas ,muchas veces solo ay que cambiar los transistores y el fusible,
así es sin el capacitor la luz que da es muy pobre,creo que el capa es de 22 nf ceramico ,para lamparas de 20 wat  van de 10

voy a hacer un dibujito   esperen un ratito

aca esta el burdo dibujo ,el capacitor esta en la placa ,lo puse afuera para que se vea como es que va conectado

bueno por lo que vi los balastos son todos muy parecidos,solo cambia el valor del capasitor ese,algunos tienen transistores mas grandes,otros no ,el balasto original suponte es de  20 wat  y  le quieres poner un tubo de 40,solo  ponle un capasitor mas grande en   el lugar del que estaba ,en el dibujo   esta marcado como de un micro,pero  el valor esta en  valores de nf


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 31, 2011)

Ah! muy interesante, asi que aumentando el valor del capacitor en serie mejora, pero que, aumenta la potencia? deja de ser de 10w y pasa a 20w?.
Estuve viendo la página de Dr Pez los tiempos de exposición necesarios para fritar los microorganismos y en agua, habla de 1 watt por segundo, eso no deja nada (veremos), la potencia del tubo por lo que me comentaron antes (Fogonazo dijo: que la potencia depende del balastro) en este caso si alimento con el balastro electrónico, será de 10 o 15 Watts? en la caja cremadora pienso poner dos tubos aunque me parece mucho, pero si da buen resultado voy a hacer algo mas grande para esterilizar material plástico en el laboratorio, cajas de petri sobre todo.
Editado:
No me dan las cuentas con lo del Dr Pez http://www.drpez.com/druv.htm no se si va la dosis esa de 1Watt por segundo, por litro o por????


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 31, 2011)

En este enlace están los cálculos bien hechos:
http://www.cannabiscafe.net/foros/showthread.php/116865-Esterilizado-mediante-luz-UV-C


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 31, 2011)

Gracias BT, esta clarito en los cultivadores de mari juana (Off topic tan libre es en otros lugares la droga? cada vez que veo este tipo de páginas, hace poco visite la de uno de los integrantes del otro foro y tenían unos armarios iluminados especialmente diseñados para cultivar la yerba)


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 31, 2011)

Creo que esto es justamente lo que se necesitaba, con toooooodos los calculines


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 31, 2011)

como pasamos de esterilizar a cultivar  yerba?,nunca entendí los cálculos de  doctor-pez  por eso mejor que sobre a falte radiacion


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 31, 2011)

Hay algo que no entiendo bien, supongamos que tengo el mismo recinto que usé para estufa de 85 º, tiene un volumen de alrededor de 1 litro de aire, el tubito excitado con el balastro sería de algo de 15 watts, cuantos minutos tengo que dejar para que quede todo frito?
En el hilo de los faloperos no entiendo bien donde relacionan con los metros cubicos y si los rayos son igual de efectivos a 5 cm que a 50 cm


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 31, 2011)

De esto no sé mucho (como de todo ), pero lo que entendí, es que en la especificación de la lámpara, se indica que a x distancia, irradia x radiación por x superficie en x tiempo. O sea (y digo cualquier burrada), 1J/cm2 a 10 centímetros por segundo. Luego habrá que corregir en función de la distancia, el tiempo y todo eso.


----------



## asherar (Feb 1, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> De esto no sé mucho (como de todo ), pero lo que entendí, es que en la especificación de la lámpara, se indica que a x distancia, irradia x radiación por x superficie en x tiempo. O sea (y digo cualquier burrada), 1J/cm2 a 10 centímetros por segundo. Luego habrá que corregir en función de la distancia, el tiempo y todo eso.



Si no movés la lámpara, el efecto acumulativo seguramente es proporcional al tiempo, pero con la distancia, para cada lámpara debe haber alguna tabla, gráfica o fórmula que permita corregir los valores nominales. Si el dato es la *densidad* de emisión, se debe multiplicar por  el área de la muestra irradiada. Para complicarla del todo, cada sustancia absorbe diferente. 
http://edison.upc.edu/curs/llum/fotometria/magnitud.html








 . . . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



                                            Líneas isocandelas

No creo que para las lámparas de iluminación circulen muchos datos disponibles. 
Lo que he encontrado es esto: 
http://edison.upc.edu/curs/llum/fotometria/graficos.html#dpolar

Por ejemplo si fueran haces paralelos no importaría la distancia, pero si la lámpara irradia en todas direcciones, la intensidad disminuye a medida que te alejás.

*Fórmulas para casos ideales*

Para irradiación esférica uniforme, una fuente pequeña, casi puntual, como en una soldadora de arco corto, si conocés la intensidad I(d1) a una distancia d1, para calcular la intensidad I(d2), a una distancia d2, debés corregir así: 

I(d2) = I(d1) (d1/d2)^2.    

Ej: Si la distancia es el doble  (d2 = 2 d1), la intensidad se divide por 4.

Si la forma de la lámpara de descarga es alargada en un eje, la emisión debe ser más bien cilíndrica. En ese caso la corrección será: 

I(d2) = I(d1) (d1/d2) 

donde d es la distancia medida perpendicular al eje de la lámpara. Acá, si la distancia es el doble, la intensidad se divide por 2.

En cambio, en la direccion a lo largo del eje, la cosa debe ser más parecida a la fuente puntual (con emisión esférica). Parte de la región emisora se tapa a sí misma, se reabsorbe y no llega a salir por la punta. 

Si la fuente se enfoca con alguna lente o espejo, entonces la cosa cambia totalmente y en ese caso es mejor medir, que calcular. 

Igualmente, para una lámpara real, y para lo que se necesita acá, estas cuentas te dan un nro. bastante aproximado en orden de magnitud.


----------



## anajesusa (Feb 1, 2011)

Exactamente como decís asherar, por ahí es matarse en cálculos y en realidad no es mas que un número teórico, creo que voy a hacer lo siguiente, voy a armar el dispositivo, la cámara de esterilización y voy a irradiar una bacteria común como E. coli hasta tener el tiempo justo necesario para fritarla, luego se los J\m2, por la tabla esa donde esta cada bicho y la dosis necesaria.
Estos días me voy unos días de viaje así que estará un poco parado mi proyecto.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 2, 2011)

anajesusa dijo:


> .... y voy a irradiar una bacteria común como E. coli hasta tener el tiempo justo necesario para *fritarla*, ............



*! Sádico ¡* Ver el archivo adjunto 43787

Por aquí es requerida tu presencia:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f37/motor-electrico-diy-mas-pequeno-mundo-26037/


----------



## anajesusa (Feb 2, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *! Sádico ¡* Ver el archivo adjunto 43787
> 
> Por aquí es requerida tu presencia:
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f37/motor-electrico-diy-mas-pequeno-mundo-26037/



Fue idea tuya, me dijiste que las ponga a tostar y me enseñaste donde sacar las lámparas 
Ya veo que empiezan a despertar los ecologistas... Cuando estuve trabajando con RX caseros hice sonar una rata en un galpón y después de tomé varias radiografías, en el blog puse una foto del bicho y un cartel que decía, "entregó su cuerpo a la ciencia" para que... recibí tantos comentarios adversos que al último terminé bloqueando los comentarios de ese artículo, faltaba que me comparen con Mengelle


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 2, 2011)

> faltaba que me comparen con Mengelle


 Eso sería menoscabarte! Él es un bebé de pecho!


----------



## anajesusa (Feb 4, 2011)

Estoy renegando para conseguir un MO quemado, me cobran un huevo y la mitad del otro para mandarlo acá, que hay de conectarle a la salida de audio de un reloj de este tipo _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-105205039-timer-digital-de-cocina-de-100-minutos-litz-muy-economico-_JM_ un transistor y un opto y manejar un triac que corte la luz a determinados segundos?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 4, 2011)

Tenés algún pc viejito tipo 286 o 386?


----------



## anajesusa (Feb 4, 2011)

Si, hay dos o tres


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 4, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Tenés algún pc viejito tipo 286 o 386?



Ya tenes una buena escusa para publicar el programa


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 4, 2011)

Bueno, si querés te paso algo mejor que un timer, podes determinar eventos, duraciones, censar cosas y actuar en función a eso, etc. Funciona bajo DOS, y actúa por el puerto paralelo.
Vendría a ser como el PLC (controlador programable lógico) de los pobres 
Ya le pasé una versión al maestro de las llamas para su evaluación, la cual aún espepero 

Auchhhhhhhh como me molesta que cuando estoy elucubrando un plan, venga un Willson y lo descubra antes de que hiciera mi presentación con bombos y platillos grrrrrrrrrrr

PD: mi venganza: un matafuego a la derecha!

PD1: aunque pensándolo bien, este último no es un Willson, es un House del lado obscuro!


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 4, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> .....Ya le pasé una versión al maestro de las llamas para su evaluación, la cual aún espepero .........


Con las disculpas pertinentes, todavía no lo miré.


----------



## anajesusa (Feb 4, 2011)

Yo necesito eso para controlar el medidor de vacío con la PT100, que maneje una electroválvula para inyectar gas a determinado vacío, eso es requerimiento en sputtering y tengo que ahcerlo a mano.
Usa la pc completa? para este caso del timer es medio complicado porque voy a traer el hornito al laboratorio para esterilizar cajas de Petri plásticas y otras cosas de material blando que no puedo meter a estufa ni a autoclave pero si me interesa por lo otro que te comenté.
Lo del reloj no sirve no? va a dar y cortar por el bip bip bip


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 4, 2011)

Lo del reloj sirve, salvo que, se necesita una lógica previa que determine cuando actuar y cuando no.
No sería más lógico un comparador que cuando pase x nivel de presión actúe hasta que llegue a x1 y deje de actuar? (termostato).


----------



## anajesusa (Feb 4, 2011)

Si pensaba justamente copiar lo del termostato, pero entrar la señal del buzzer al transistor que va al opto 





Si ya se se ve como el orto...


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 4, 2011)

A ver Willson, el PTCIEN  no te da una salida analógica en función del vacío?
Bueno, esa salida iría en lugar del divisor resistivo en conjunto con los *venerables* 1N4148.
Ahí ya tenés el presostato (que feo que suena).


----------



## anajesusa (Feb 4, 2011)

Dijiste 1n4148? *Ora pro nobis!*, vamos a dejar lo del PT100 para mas adelante vamos al reloj que corte la luz UV a tantos segundos según programa. Como puedo hacerlo bien simple.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 4, 2011)

A ver, vos lo que querés es un timer de x segundos?


----------



## anajesusa (Feb 4, 2011)

Exacto, para probar, tantos segundos fritan al bicho, tantos segundos no lo fritan. Ademas ya sabiendo que a 5 minutos no queda nada me sirve en el laboratorio para esterilizar superficies, por ejemplo las cajas de petri plásticas.
Bueno estoy partiendo esta madrugada, desde el mar de las antillas me acordaré de Uds, no se si tenga disponibilidad de Internet.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 4, 2011)

anajesusa dijo:


> Exacto, para probar, tantos segundos fritan al bicho, tantos segundos no lo fritan. Ademas ya sabiendo que a 5 minutos no queda nada me sirve en el laboratorio para esterilizar superficies, por ejemplo las cajas de petri plásticas.
> Bueno estoy partiendo esta madrugada, desde el mar de las antillas me acordaré de Uds, no se si tenga disponibilidad de Internet.



*"Ojo al piojo"* las lámparas tiene un período de calentamiento, desde el momento en que arrancan hasta su máxima intensidad pude pasar hasta 1 minuto.
Para una medida correcta tendrías que trabajar "Obturando" la lámpara ya encendida previamente.


----------



## anajesusa (Feb 4, 2011)

Si, si, tenes razón, a eso no lo había previsto, voy a tener que idear algún mecanismo


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 5, 2011)

anajesusa dijo:


> Si, si, tenes razón, a eso no lo había previsto, voy a tener que idear algún mecanismo



Obturador de cortina + solenoide + resorte de retorno


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 5, 2011)

un parpado   mecanico ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 5, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> un parpado   mecanico ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡



Satamente            .


----------



## sjuan (Feb 5, 2011)

y con esta luz se puede purificar el agua en un   bastante%? el agua que sale del grifo que de seguro debe tener muchas bacterias pues las tuberias de micasa son como de hace 30 - 40 años y me he de pequeño me enfermaba bastante y ahora los niños que traen y toman de esa agua tambien se enferman y el agua destila, por bastante sale cara


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 6, 2011)

1,50  obamas el  botello  de  1,5 litros


----------



## anilandro (Feb 14, 2011)

Lámpara de vapor de mercurio de alta presión, de 80 W.





Picado por la curiosidad de la buena idea expuesta en este hilo, he hecho una prueba con una de estas lámparas. En este caso se trata de una lámpara de vapor de mercurio Philips de alta presión pero de poca potencia, de sólo 80 w, y por tanto la cápsula interna de cuarzo es pequeña, de 1 cm de diámetro por unos 3 de parte activa.

Ya cortada con un disco de diamante muestra los elementos internos





Un par de bulbos de cuarzo (el de esta bombilla y otra que estaba rota) y el fósforo del bulbo exterior  





- Utilizando una reactancia de fluorescente de emergencia se enciende con una alimentación de 1,2 volts con un consumo de 200 mA, y a 1,5 volts consume 1 amperio, con lo que la potencia absorbida es de 1,5 W.

Un inversor de luz de emergencia que enciende la lámpara a partir de 1,2 volts 





- La luz está claro que es de diferente longitud de onda que un tubo de "luz negra", ya que no hace brillar las mismas cosas. El propio fósforo de la bombilla original lo ilumina de forma bastante fuerte... pero emitiendo luz de un bonito color rojo... lo cual no entiendo, ya que debería ser blanca. En cambio el fósforo de una lámpara de bajo consumo lo ilumina en verde, pero muy tenue.

La fluorescencia de su propio fósforo. Curiosamente en color rojo.





Fluorescencia verde de mineral Autunita





El problema es que ahora no puedo hacer más experiencias. Tal vez pueda robar una hora aquí y allá, pero debo centrarme en estudiar. De todas formas, cuando pueda voy a meter todo el conjunto en una cajita, con un par de pilas de 1,5 volts en paralelo, para aumentar la intensidad disponible.

Saludos a todos


----------



## anajesusa (Feb 19, 2011)

Como saben he llevado este trabajito, idea de Fogo al otro foro de CCA, y ha tenido muy buena llegada, el hecho es que tengo un muy buen amigo David Flores, español, que es aficionado a la mineralogía, y usando la lampara de mercurio ha hecho un video, los invito a que lo vean, para que le envidien la vitrina impresionante con las muestras, el video esta acá:




Ademas anilandro estuvo haciendo de las suyas experimentando con esto, ya les contará.
En cuanto a mis adelantos, poco por ahora, recién el miércoles llegue de viaje y me torturaron en el laburo asi que nada pude adelantar con el proyecto de la sala crematoria de bacterias, ademas no me consigo el mueble todavía, habrá que improvisar (lejos de mi improvisar... no es mi estilo )


----------



## anajesusa (Feb 20, 2011)

He avanzado con mi cámara, me falta la puerta y el reloj, por el momento voy a hacer algunas pruebas sin poner el tinglado corredizo como sugería fogonazo.
Unas fotos del engendro:




Aqui se ven dos lámparas cada uno con su respectivo balastro recuperado de lámparas de bajo consumo, he recubierto parte del interior de la cámara con foil de aluminio,




Este es el aspecto del mueble que conseguí, era de una fuente para estereo de auto del año del jopo.


----------



## ArtiHa69 (Abr 1, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Pregunto: esto sirve como germicida?
> Digo, en un recinto cerrado, con un tubo de vidrio circulando agua, serviría para algo?



Yo utilizo estos sistemas para matar bacterias y germenes en un estanque de agua que tengo para unos hermosos Koi japoneses.


----------



## asherar (Abr 1, 2011)

anilandro dijo:


> ...
> 
> - La luz está claro que es de diferente longitud de onda que un tubo de "luz negra", ya que no hace brillar las mismas cosas. El propio fósforo de la bombilla original lo ilumina de forma bastante fuerte... pero emitiendo luz de un bonito color rojo... lo cual no entiendo, ya que debería ser blanca. En cambio el fósforo de una lámpara de bajo consumo lo ilumina en verde, pero muy tenue.
> 
> La fluorescencia de su propio fósforo. Curiosamente en color rojo.



La emisión de luz de una descarga gaseosa tiene dos componentes superpuestas: 
a) un espectro contínuo (debido a las velocidades de los electrones libres), 
b) un espectro de líneas (debido a la estructura de niveles energéticos de los electrones orbitales, en el interior de los átomos del gas). 

Para corrientes suficientemente bajas, la distribución de velocidades electrónicas en el interior del gas, es de tipo "maxwelliana" o "térmica", de baja energía, y por eso predomina la emisión en el "contínuo", con fotones de energía relativamente baja (longitudes de onda larga). 

En descargas de potencia suficientemente elevada se llegan a excitar niveles atómicos de energía alta, que al "decaer" emiten fotones de mayor energía (y longitud de onda más corta). En este caso, los niveles excitados del gas modifican la distribución de velocidades electrónicas completamente y el espectro de líneas le quita energía al espectro contínuo. 

Es así como, a partir de un cierto valor de potencia, casi en forma abrupta, la descarga puede pasar a emitir más en UV que en el rango visible. 

Los polvitos blancos que has juntado son (teóricamente) de "tierras raras", no de  fósforo. 
Estos elementos, debido a su estructura atómica, lo que absorben en UV lo reemiten en un contínuo de menor energía.
Entonces, si se irradian con UV (aún con un espectro de líneas), pueden  emitir  en todo el rango visible, y la luz que emitan se verá blanca. 
Pero si se los ilumina con luz visible, en la luz que reemitan  faltarán los fotones más energéticos y la descarga se  verá como una coloración rojiza, amarillenta, etc. 


Disculpen si algún detalle se me escapa (y también que no acompaño con referencias).


----------



## ZUNDACK (Abr 1, 2011)

Olle anajesusa tengo unas dudas sobre la lampara uv

Que metiste adentro del foco?

Como lograste sellarlo?

Ocupa rellenarse de gas otra vez?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 1, 2011)

no se sella nada ni se rellena nada,lo que se ocupa es la ampolla de adentro ,lee bien desde el principio,,,el vidrio o ampolla exterior se descarta


----------



## anajesusa (Abr 5, 2011)

Gracias Rey por responderle, he andado bastante ocupado últimamente, de que volví de vacaciones ando a 10.000.
He vuelto, y mis ideas siguen intactas, a matar extremoresistentes je je
Va un adelanto del trabajo que estoy haciendo

Ojo, trabajar con rayos UVC es un riesgo, no se exponga directamente, causan quemaduras y son cancerígenos
*Cámara de esterilización por rayos UV *
Este último tiempo he estado trabajando en una pequeña cámara de esterilización por UV corto utilizando los tubos interiores de las lámparas de alumbrado y balastros electrónicos de lámparas de bajo consumo.
He puesto 2 tubos y dos balastros, mas o menos el consumo total del sistema es de 25 a 30 W, ya comenté como conectar y conseguir estos tubos en http://anajesusa.wordpress.com/2011/01/29/lmparas-uv-de-onda-corta-de-bajo-costo/
El montaje deja bastante que desear ya que no pude conseguir algún microondas quemado para usar el gabinete y el sistema de reloj, que sería optimo para este trabajo.
Conseguí una vieja caja de una fuente para estereo de auto y recubrí  el interior con papel de aluminio y además le hice una puerta (horrible) bueno era para probar je je.
Las lámparas para llegar a trabajar en su régimen necesitan algunos minutos asi que no se puede hacer un cálculo lineal de exposición  J/m2.





La caja con su puerta (fea fea)





Al interior lo recubrí con papel aluminio para aprovechar la luz reflejada. Pueden verse los dos balastros electrónicos a la derecha y los tubos a la izquierda




Los tubos de cuarzo recuperados de las lámparas de alumbrado




El interior de la cámara
Para las pruebas tomé una cepa de E. coli que según la siguiente tabla requiere de 30 J/m2 para ser eliminada, el mínimo tiempo para que no desarrolle nada en un medio inoculado con la bacteria fue de 15 minutos en la cámara autoconstruída, en este momento hago pruebas con un bacilo esporulado cuya identificación todavía no conozco, pero parece ser un Bacilus subtilis, en breve tendré confirmación de esto, por el momento ya va aguantando mas de 20 minutos










Esta imagen muestra que no hay desarrollo de coli y si los esporulados desarrollaron mas o menos bien, esta es la cápsula expuesta por 15 minutos
Ya contaré más cuando logre fritar a los extremotolerantes.
Saludos


----------



## sjuan (Abr 6, 2011)

waOW esta muy bueno tu trabajo eres  biólogo o algo así y de donde sacas las bacterias
 y como las identificas tienes un microscopio  muy potente?


----------



## anajesusa (Abr 6, 2011)

Soy bioloco , fuera de bromas soy bioquímico asi que tengo acceso a bacterias y aun laboratorio mas o menos completo. Con solo el microscopio no se puede identificar un bicho, hay que hacer una serie de pruebas bioquímicas y de acuerdo a ellas se puede decir con mas o menos certeza que bacteria es.
Saludos


----------



## anajesusa (Abr 22, 2011)

Hola, quería mostrarles algunas mejoras a la cámara de esterilización, he conseguido gracias a los buenos informes del pandacba un lugar donde conseguir cosas de segunda mano en Córdoba y por 40$ (USA 10) he conseguido este grill que estaba en funcionamiento y mas o menos buen estado 




Para ver detalles en mi blog: http://anajesusa.wordpress.com/2011/04/05/cmara-de-esterilizacin-por-rayos-uv/


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 22, 2011)

papel de aluminio en donde tiene el vidrio ¡¡¡¡¡¡supongo


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 22, 2011)

anajesusa dijo:


> Hola, quería mostrarles algunas mejoras a la cámara de esterilización, .......



Si, Si todo muy lindo, pero ¿ Aniquila las bacterias ? o ¿ Solo les da un bronceado caribe ?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 22, 2011)

Creo que la mejor pregunta sería: cual es la intención del sujeto? Exterminarlas o hacerlas resistentes y conquistar el mundo? (en esta historia, me gustaría saber quién es Pinky, ya que Cerebro sé quién es )


----------



## anajesusa (Abr 22, 2011)

Fogo un placer saludarlo... si las aniquila, 30 minutos y no queda ni una, buaaaaaaa..... las extraño
Je je ya me estaba pensando que eran inmortales en serio. Y vos gato deja de meter pua, tendras que dar explicaciones por el grupo a que se deben los faltazos 
Rey no necesita aluminio, el vidrio ataja, de otro modo las lámparas de iluminación serían peligrosas...
Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 22, 2011)

y como se pude fabricar una suerte de censor o instrumento para verificar que la radiacion UV no se salga del vidrio,algo asi como el que se usa para verificar los hornos a microondas??


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 22, 2011)

anajesusa dijo:


> Fogo un placer saludarlo...


*! Igualmente ¡*


> si las aniquila, 30 minutos y no queda ni una, buaaaaaaa..... las extraño
> Je je ya me estaba pensando que eran inmortales en serio.


Ver el archivo adjunto 43787​


> Rey no necesita aluminio, el vidrio ataja, de otro modo las lámparas de iluminación serían peligrosas...


*Ojo al piojo*.
No te confíes en eso, la propia ampolla es de cuarzo e igualmente deja pasar la radiación.


----------



## anajesusa (Abr 22, 2011)

Bueno me hicieron dudar, ahi fuí a probar, es simple con un trozo del vidrio de la ampolla externa de la lámpara, en la foto se puede ver un trozo que esta dentro de la cámara y por fuera sostengo con la mano otro.
La duda era si la puerta por esas cosas estuviera hecha de cuarzo. Efectivamente como dice fogo el cuarzo es transparente a los UV cortos


----------



## sjuan (Abr 23, 2011)

si muy ingenioso, yo ya estaba buscando un circuito detector de UV hno:


----------



## anajesusa (Abr 23, 2011)

Bueno quizás haya algo un poco mas sofisticado que medir con eso


----------



## sjuan (May 30, 2011)

ola, este bombillo genial sera el mismo que usan aquí 






y si no es, bueno se podrá usar? y dará  buenos resultados?


----------



## walterdos (Feb 22, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> si funciona lo hago  muy a menudo ,para tubos de   20 wat  van asi tal cual estan,para tubos de 40 wat ay que subir el valor de un  capacitor,es el que queda conectado entre   cada una de  las puntas de   los dos filamentos ,
> yo le  coloco otro  igual  en paralelo y  listo



yo también las uso para los tubos de 20w y funcionan de maravilla, sin reactancia y arrancador, y te puedo asegurar que si la dejas encencida duran mucho más aún. Lo del capacitador en paralelo no lo sabía, gracias por el dato.-


----------



## sjuan (Nov 1, 2012)

hola, alguien ha probado esto con los tubos fluoresentes que vienen sin filtro, son translucidos, y emiten una luz muy similar a la de estas ampollas, solo que la fuente es mas grande, y consume mucha menos potencia, sera que seca mas rapido el antisolder?


----------



## copachino (Dic 4, 2012)

hola, he cons*E*guido lamparas de mercurio quemadas, y he probado con un transformador de un modem pequeño de 12v y 1.5amp, pero no entiendo bien donde conectarlo *POR-*q*UE* no enciende nada, hay un elemento que parece como una resistencia(no creo que lo sea), pero no se si debo quitarlo o dejarlo, si alguien puede explicar mejor como con*EC*tarlos por favor


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 4, 2012)

copachino dijo:


> hola, he cons*E*guido lamparas de mercurio quemadas, y he probado con un transformador de un modem pequeño de 12v y 1.5amp, pero no entiendo bien donde conectarlo *POR-*q*UE* no enciende nada, hay un elemento que parece como una resistencia(no creo que lo sea), pero no se si debo quitarlo o dejarlo, si alguien puede explicar mejor como con*EC*tarlos por favor



La lámpara se alimenta con la tensión de la red eléctrica domiciliaria, *NO* lleva transformador, *SI* un balasto limitador de corriente y que ayuda en el arranque




Lee por aquí donde comento sobre los electrodos del bulbo.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/438437/


----------



## copachino (Dic 5, 2012)

Diablos vere si puedo conseguir un foco ahorador, pero sigo con mi duda, cual es el terminal de cebado?? lleva dos abajo en uno de ellos va algo que parece una resistencia, y arriba lleva dos igualmente, y uno de los de arriba va concetado al elemento que parece resistencia







em esta imagen de Cesar, dime cual es el de cebado y cuales son los que debo conectar corriente


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 5, 2012)

Los terminales de trabajo son los alambres mas gruesos.
El terminal de cebado es el que se encuentra conectado al termistor que da la impresión de que es una resistencia quemada.


----------



## copachino (Dic 7, 2012)

una pregunta un poco tonta, pero puedo usar un balastro electronico de 32w y 110v para dar vida al engendro del mal???


----------



## jamesoro (May 23, 2013)

hoy despues de 10 años jodiendo con esos bombillos y fabricando peceras con ellos , encontre que hacer con ese dichoso bulbo, ni me imaginaba para que servia, gracias por la info.


----------



## anajesusa (May 24, 2013)

Ojo, porque los uv que emiten son bastante dañinos y producen ozono que es veneno.


----------



## Tachenk (May 24, 2013)

Hombre, veneno, veneno, no es, si no después de cada tormenta con rayos y centellas, moriríamos todos envenenados.  
No es mas que un potente oxidante, y esto mata en grandes concentraciones, pero a bacterias y virus.
Nosotros no vamos a respirar Ozono puro, nos socarria los bronquios..


----------



## anajesusa (May 24, 2013)

El ozono es altamente reactivo con prácticamente todas las moléculas del cuerpo y mas aún con las de los pulmones, no digo que mucha gente ande muriendo envenenada con ozono, pero si un asmático o enfermo de los pulmones puede sufrir severos problemas. Tal vez hice mal llamarlo veneno, diría mejor un tóxico.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 24, 2013)

Tachenk dijo:


> Hombre, veneno, veneno, no es, si no después de cada tormenta con rayos y centellas, moriríamos todos envenenados.
> No es mas que un potente oxidante, y esto mata en grandes concentraciones, pero a bacterias y virus.
> Nosotros no vamos a respirar Ozono puro, nos socarria los bronquios..



*Ojo al Piojo,* de momento no recuerdo de que otro tema se derivó este, en ese *otro* tema un servidor (yo) y otro usuario comentamos sobre las intoxicaciones sufridas por ambos al trabajar con estas ampollas.


Tal vez Cesar lo recuerde


----------



## sjuan (Jun 25, 2013)

si pongo un dimer a media potencia, será que se podrá hacer que la lampara encienda sin dañarse? que opinan?, además, conocen un método para método para saber exactamente las longitudes de onda que se están emitiendo?


----------

